# so great but yet so simple



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

hovis multi grain bread

tesco organc peanut butter

each slice of bread has 4.7g of protein the peanut butter has 27g of protein per 100g,peanut butter is also packed full of good fats which makes it high in good calories,say 3 rounds with a generous spread gives you atleast 30g of protein and 60g of carbs,very easy to stomach and can be made in minutes


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

Eezekial bread would be better bud.

Also protein content means nothing if the amino acids are not present in the correct amounts, protein in bread will not do any thing positive IMO.

That said i would kill for one of these right now....


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

so what does have the correct protein content and amino acids?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Con said:


> Eezekial bread would be better bud.
> 
> Also protein content means nothing if the amino acids are not present in the correct amounts, protein in bread will not do any thing positive IMO.
> 
> That said i would kill for one of these right now....


Cant find that bread in the UK mate. Unless anyone knows otherwise?


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

so peanut butter on bread....yum......im loving PB!

60g carbs way to many for me atm!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i just eat almond butter on it's own :thumb:

watch out for the peanut butter with added sugar, I'd eat it but i don't like the taste :S

i try not to eat bread, but sainsbury's freshly baked "harvest grain" bread is the best one by a long mile


----------

